# Protect your feet



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Was watching a few horror movies recently and something I saw got me thinking. I believe one of the most important things you can do when SHTF is protect your feet. Whether bugging in or out, if you have an injury to a foot, be it break- twist- infection, everything will become twice as hard.

In one of the movies I watched the lead character took an unnecessary risk and jumped off a roof. When she hit the ground she rolled and grabbed her ankle. Of course this is Hollywood so she got up and hobbled off only to be walking fine in the next scene. A break or bad sprain would have certainly done her in. Another movie people were walking through a building after the zombie outbreak (SHTF) and there was glass everywhere. Wouldn't you know it someone didn't have shoes. Sure, pick out the glass and fight the zombies. Anyone that has had glass in their foot knows it still hurts after the glass is removed and you are now open to infection.

Here are two reads on basic foot care that may help some of the newer folks.

https://www.everydayhealth.com/foot-health/tips-for-healthy-feet.aspx

https://survivalblog.com/taking-care-of-your-feet-when-the-shtf-by-j-c/

The best policy, with most things, is to take care of it before it becomes a problem. Eating right can also save you from foot pain and loss.



> Keeping your blood sugar under control to prevent nerve damage is the best way to avoid nerve pain. Follow your doctor's advice for diet, exercise, and treatments if you already experience diabetic nerve pain. Diabetic neuropathy doesn't have any known cures. However, many treatments can help lessen the discomfort and pain caused by diabetic nerve pain, and your doctor can assist you in selecting one that works best for you.


https://www.healthline.com/health/tips-treating-diabetic-nerve-pain#prevention

If anyone has any stories or suggestions about protect their feet please add it to the conversation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Something you learn and is beat home in the infantry. Good socks, boots rotate them . Proper fit. Treat issues ASAP and learn what Mole skin is and how to use it. It will save you feet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After multiple injuries/surgery and a decade of Osteoarthritis, my right ankle/foot is shot. The XRays are painful to look at. 

Running is not an option. 

Getting better with firearms is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One of Patton's Principles is, "Wash your feet before you brush your teeth. Your feet carry you into combat."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I stock pile arch supports to help with Plantar Fasciitis.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You have _feet_? I thought they'd be called *paws*! :devil:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I have had a few nasty ankle sprains, one of which had me in a cast for 6 weeks, then years of trouble with it afterwards. A seriously bad sprain will stop you in your tracks, it will be a couple/few minutes before your able to get up and hobble away. 

Bein in construction I learned many years ago to carry a spare pair of socks in the truck. Even good pair of waterproof boots can fail after time, I know because it's all I wore for years as a nail bender.
A pinhole leak will soak your foot 1/2 way up your soak by the end of your shift. In that event, putting on a dry pair of socks mid day will help even though they will get wet. A spare pair is good, 2 is better, but being able to dry a pair under your coats, at the campfire is important. I carry a pair of Merino wool socks in my GHB, even wet they will help keep my feet warm unlike a cotton sock. I also carry a 2" Ace bandage for sprains, mole skin and need to add one of those aluminum malleable splints to my GHB
Wet feet even on a 40° day could spell big trouble, and near or below freezing, well that's obvious.
Wet feet make you miserable, tired, slow you down and just plain sucks, then there's other issues with having your feet wet for long periods, your calluses become soft and stop giving you protection in those key areas, you skin also softens which can lead to blisters even tares, and in SHTF could lead to trench foot. Trench foot can cause damage to the skin, blood vessels, nerves and muscle, need I say more. There may be a few PF members here that know first hand. And a bad case of athlete's foot is no fun either, a severe case could put in a bad way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Squad or Fire team leader task is to inspect soldiers feet and foot wear. have a soldier of yours go down for foot problems you would be at a minimum be standing before the PLT Sergeant .
Placing a pair thin quality dress socks on your feet them you field socks over them often helps some Soldiers.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

One thing this bugs me to no end are all these people, mostly women and girls wearing flip-flops. Not only are they bad for your feet in general but if you really need to run, I mean RUN FOR YOUR LIFE in these days of mass shootings and random acts of terrorism wearing flip-flops would not only be a hindrance but could cause serious injury and keep you from running altogether. You'd be much better off with no footwear at all then trying to run in flip-flops.

If you must wear open shoes you should only wear the types that that can be firmly strapped on and have some kind of heel support. I personally no longer wear sandals of any kind unless I planned on being on a beach or near water for an extended period of time. It may be good to keep some aquatic water resistant sandals on hand if you are living near a lot of water.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

If any one on the forum is a diabetic there is a much greater need to care for your feet. Any open areas on the skin can become very difficult to heal. Be especially cautious about good foot care and examine your feet closely for problems.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> After multiple injuries/surgery and a decade of Osteoarthritis, my right ankle/foot is shot. The XRays are painful to look at.
> 
> Running is not an option.
> 
> Getting better with firearms is.


Swimming would be very good for that!

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------

